# root-Partition doppelt gemountet?

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Moinsen,

seit langer Zeit wieder mal eine Frage von mir. Und zwar habe ich auf meinem Server/mythTV-Rechner heute einen seltsamen "Fehler" entdeckt.

Ich wollte nur schnell per "df" nachschauen wieviel Speicherplatz auf meinen Festplatten ist und musste dann das hier sehen:

```

rootfs                74856860  47673652  23380624  68% /

/dev/root             74856860  47673652  23380624  68% /
```

Was ist dann hier los? Ich bin mir sicher das das früher nicht so war.

Sollte ich mir jetzt Gedanken machen das die Partition zweimal eingehängt ist oder ist das jetzt das normale Verhalten?

----------

## Christian99

das ist bei mir genau so, und zwar schon länger. da es nie probleme gab, behaupte ich einfach mal, das gehört so.

----------

## arfe

Seit Umstellung auf openrc gibt es diese beiden Mountpoints.

Das ist schon so in Ordnung.

----------

## toralf

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Das ist schon so in Ordnung.

 Nee, aber gewollt.

----------

## arfe

 *toralf wrote:*   

>  *arfe wrote:*   Das ist schon so in Ordnung. Nee, aber gewollt.

 

Nein, das ist schon so in Ordnung.

----------

## cryptosteve

Das wird 'ne lange und anstrengende Diskussion ...

----------

## schmidicom

 *arfe wrote:*   

>  *toralf wrote:*    *arfe wrote:*   Das ist schon so in Ordnung. Nee, aber gewollt. 
> 
> Nein, das ist schon so in Ordnung.

 

Naja also mir kommt das eher so vor als würde man hier wieder das Rad alle 5min neu erfinden.

Und das finde ich nicht in Ordnung.  :Wink: 

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

also okay, Gedanken muss ich mir keine machen - gut.

Aber der Sinn dahinter die gleiche Partition 2 x zu mounten, der erschließt sich mir leider so gar nicht.

----------

## py-ro

Guckst du in deinem Kernel-Source in 

```
Documentation/filesystems/ramfs-rootfs-initramfs.txt
```

und dort den Abschnitt über rootfs.

Py

----------

